# Exel Outlook  - ex und import adressen



## ziriander (25. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,,

Ich hoffe es sind nicht alle im Urlaub und es kann mir jemand helfen.

Ich kann Adressdaten (pst) von Outlook nach Exel exportieren um sie dann in Exel für Serienbriefe usw zu verwenden. Das klappt auch wunderbar. Viel einfacher ließen sich die Adressdaten aber in Exel selbst schreiben, da ich dort alles schön in einer Zeile habe und nicht wie in Outlook von Fenster zu Fenster klicken muß. (lohnt sich bei 500 Adressen). Das dumme ist, dass ich die Adressen aber in Outlook ebenfalls brauche und der Import von den Adressen aus Exel einfach nicht .  

Ich habe dann probiert eine Adresse von OL nach EX zu schicken und dieselbe Datei wieder zurückzuimportieren und das klappt. Wenn ich in EX aber noch Daten dazufüge klappt es schon  nicht mehr. Bin langsam echt ratlos. 

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe
ziriander


----------



## Scorp (25. August 2003)

Speicher deine Exceltabelle mit den Adressen als *.CSV (mit Semikolon) und importier sie dann in Outlook, dass sollte funktioniern.


----------

